# Eureka Olympus 75E appraisal part 1



## PeterF (Aug 25, 2014)

This is an evaluation of the Eureka Olympus 75E grinder in a home setting. There is an excellent technical review of this grinder by Dave on the Bella Barista website.

I have been thinking of upgrading my grinder for a while now, within a price range of up to £1000. My main reason is to achieve a better taste in the cup. I took my current grinder, a Mazzer Super Jolly, to Bella Barista. Claudette set up a number of grinders for me to try out & compare the taste of each, using the same beans and coffee machine. First up was my Super Jolly which always impresses with an even spread of flavours across the palette. Next came the Eureka Olympus 65E. Interestingly this machine highlighted the upper fruit/acidity notes in the coffee, which was different but not necessarily better. Then came Eureka Olympus 75E with the Mythos 75mm Titanium burrs. This was a real taste revelation, bringing out flavours, textures and nuances in the coffee hither to only hinted at by the other two grinders. This really emphasised how true this forums advice is i.e. the Grinder is the most critical piece of equipment in the chain.

to be continued in part 2


----------

